# Internet connection drops for a few seconds, then comes right back.



## ReignSterx (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, I have been having some internet issues for quite some time now. My problem is my internet connection will drop for a second, then come right back, but its enough to keep disconnecting me while trying to play games online. and this seems to have happened right after i switched my ISP. It seems to being doing this on all my computers(2 wired and 2 wireless) some days it will work fine all day, and others, it drops ever 5 or so minutes and lately most days it is happening. I have contacted my ISP and they keep telling me that the internet is fine, and not doping off on there end. They finally sent some won down tho, and he gave us a new modem, and changed out one of the cables to a bigger one. And this problem still continues to keep happening, i have no idea what to do! can some won please help!

thanks,
Matty


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as its so short the normal tests may not help - but they are all below

xirrus would be worth posting a screen shot

in the meantime - try google open dns and see if it makes a difference

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
would you post the following tests when its working OK and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects and make sure you also tells which tests posted are for what condition

if you are also connected by wireless include the xirrus screen shots

Please post back here the make and exact model of the router and if separate, the make and exact model of the modem

Also please make a note of the status of the light on the modem and on the router when working normally - post back here and then when disconnected post the status of the lights here again if changed

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hitesh14 (May 31, 2012)

My name is Hitesh and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell.
 Step 1: Update the latest drivers for network card form support.dell.com (select using the service tag)
Step 2: Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD then press Enter to open a command prompt box .type ipconfig and push enter > type the default gateway in the address bar on the Internet explorer > go the wireless settings and change the channel from auto to 11.
Step 3: Go to device manager > right click on the wireless card under network adapter > go to properties > go to advance tag and change the roaming aggressiveness to maximum. 
Hope this will fix the issue. Please reply back to the same post if you have any other questions
Dell-Hitesh M


----------

